# Mower wont bag



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

A couple of years ago my mother gave me her riding lawn mower. (her yard became too small) It is a KGrow (kmart) built by Murray. The mower did not have a bag on it. I contacted Murray and they wanted over 500 dollars for a bagging attachment. My neighbor was throwing away his old Craftsman rider. So I took the bagger off and put on mine. It mounted quite easily. (only drilled two holes). The problem is that when I get into heavy grass or don't mow my lawns twice a week the tube from the deck to the bag will plug with grass. I have put a HIGH LIFT blade on the mower. I hae also lowered the bag so it is just off the ground, so the tube is not as steep. No Difference, Still Plugs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Where the tube housing mounts to the deck there is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch gap oo the top and the trailing side. Could this cause the problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

There has always been problems with chutes plugging up and one main reason for this is wet grass. You will never get it to bag the way you want with out using the catcher that was designed specifically for that make and model tractor.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

certifiedtech said:


> There has always been problems with chutes plugging up and one main reason for this is wet grass. You will never get it to bag the way you want with out using the catcher that was designed specifically for that make and model tractor.


He is right about not picking up even damp grass. I have an MTD that I bought used just ot pick up leaves for my garden. You don,t buzz over tall grass or leaves without a stop up. The trick is to cut tall grass twice, first with the deck fairly high and then again with it lowered, This is a lawn that has gotten out of hand because of vacation etc, The second thing is, you must adjust your ground speed, not engine speed, to a rate that will allow the chute to not overload its ability to handle the pick up rate. I'll take a mulcher any day except for saving grass or leaves for my garden.


----------

